# Bamboo fly rods!!!!



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

Do we have any members that enjoy using Bamboo rods, Why or why Not?
Me, I just got 4 of them from England and Scotland and they are beautiful. I definately am going to try all of them, maybe even sell one or two, but I am definately going to look at them alot. Just holding these rods was romantic in a goofy sort of way. They are so different from these flashy graphite rods, dont get me wrong I love my rods, all of them and i wouldnt give them up for anything, but I can see myself starting to use bamboo. Im gonna love to hear your thoughts on the subject, especially from some of our senior members. Thanks guys.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i love the 'boo rods i have, but both were inherited from my grandfather and in perfect shape. Worth a bit of money, but even more sentimentally. Casts like a dream, but I just can't get myself to use em. Once I learn how to make em myself, it'll be game on though.

steve


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

I love them and I've got 3 of them but none of them are in fishable condition yet. One of these days I'll strip it down and get one back together. Right now I'm collecting the last of my tools to build my own rod, just need to pick up a depth gauge, build my binder and my culm splitter and I'm golden! I've got to be careful how many irons I get in the fire though, working on starting a small business too! :tdo12: Sleep is overated!


----------



## banjosareunderrated (Mar 1, 2004)

...but here goes.

I saved and saved and bought a 1937-40 Heddon #17 (haven't been able to determine exact age) three piece, 2 3/4 GBG or C, and after casting a bunch of lines, it seemed to cast a seven weight double taper best. Maybe I'm just a wimp, but after using it for 4 days on the Grand in Elora, I thought my arm was gonna fall off. It would cast great and it probably would have been ok for high sticking or something, but not so great for drys. You're probably wondering why I'd use a seven weight for drys but if you've been to the Grand you'd know that once in a while, you just have to put on a 3/0 muddler or something. Perhaps just years of using graphite made me soft? :gaga: Maybe I'll regulate it for bass only. With a heavy rod, you gotta love the nonstop action of casting deer hair poppers and waiting....and waiting....and waiting...lol. 

Beautiful rod though.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

They're just too damned expensive for me. I saved as much as I could to have the rods I have and a few are low end St Croix Pro's that need to be replaced to better rods in the future. If the money comes about I'd be happy to try one but probably afraid of using it at the cost they are at.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

My dad is into them bigtime so I've been able to fish with lots of cane. Some were reconditioned and one an original Orvis(very nice). 

Right now he is big into building his own rods on a Dickerson taper. He's been selling them to guys all over the world. The one I'm using now is a 7'6" 5wt. I throw everything from streamers with a sink tip to nymphs and split shot to size 24 midges on 7X. I guess I'm lucky to have a rod builder in the family.

Here's a link to the picture gallery of the webpage I maintain for him:
http://lcparks.com/Rod_detail_gallery/

The real nice thing about bamboo rods is that you can feel your backcast. Sometimes handy when fishing at night. Also, they say you get an action like a 9' graphite out of a 7'6" rod.

I have cast some older rods that I didn't like at all though. A lot of the older rods I've fished seemed way too heavy to me and not much fun to cast.


----------



## troy1 (Jan 4, 2001)

just started fishing them and building bamboo rods this year. love fishing the rod that i built, its a sweet 6'3" paul young "midge" taper. casts a 4 wt line with ease. just started planing my dickerson 8014 last week. tis one will be for below mio and smallies on the huron.


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

I started fishing bamboo about two years ago after a friend started making them from one of John Longs/Ron Barches school. Have to say that I fish them about 95 percent of the time. Once you get the hang of a slower casting stoke, letting the rod load and then doing the work it takes quite a bit of the casting work out of the rod for you.
Say Junkie, there is a Cane rod gathering comming up in Grayling this year called Greyrock (tenth meeting this year) June 24th to June 26th. You can print an application to go there at www.curro.net or give Mike Biondo a ring at 314.994.3478. You can meet some great rod makers and fishermen. About 60 percent of the people build/fished while the rest of the attendees were lovers of fishing cane rods. Seminars, how tos( Friday has a special seminar for beginners or those who are thinking of starting rod building), plus there is a rack of rods you can cast from some great builders. If you are thinking of refinishing, getting into boo building or just want to try rods this is a great chance to rub shoulders with friendly fans of boo rods.


----------



## mike delp (Mar 27, 2003)

Junkie,



The first flyrod I ever fished was a H & I my father let me use on occasion.....sometime around 1956 or 1957. It was heavy and ungainly, but it was like being handed a sacred object. Since then I've progressed through glass and some great graphite rods, but now use a Bob Summers rod almost everday in the summer. I prefer slower rods and once a fish is on there is little to compare to the feel of bamboo for me. Yesterday I landed a good sized carp on a different bamboo rod, a Dickerson 9016 taper.....and had a great time.

yrs,

Mike


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'd be afraid to use one.


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Steve, if you ever want to have a fun weekend and try a boo rod, I have a nice 7 1/2 ft 5wt Warra taper you can take up north and have fun with. Just think of another addiction.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I've still got the 8 1/2' Heddon #13 my dad got me when I was a teenager. I used it a lot on panfish back in the 50's, but it gave way to fiberglass. I just started using it on brookies 2 years ago, but found it too long to take through the tag alders on the way to the beaver ponds. I bought a beautiful little 2 piece 6 footer on ebay (sierragv is the username of the man who builds/restores/sells them), and it's a delight to use on little(9"-12") brookies. I couldn't have more fun if the trout were 20" long. I can't believe I just said that!!!(LOL)


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

The only real time I've spent with 'boo is the two 9 footers I own. There ain't no joy in those rods! The worst happened though and someone went and put a 'Midge' in my hands! Shame on them!!!
My biggest regret is having John Long bring a blank for me when he found out I was moving to the Appalachians and I refused it.  Money was tight for the move and I felt I would have taken advantage of Mr. Long at the price he was asking.
One day, when my ship comes in I will own a Midge, until that time my TMF and 3 weight Scott 'G' will have to get me by.


----------

